# Where are the immigration offices in Mexico?



## JimJones (Sep 16, 2009)

Im looking for recommendations on where the immigration offices in Mexico are located. I would assume that there is one in Mexico City but I would rather avoid Mexico City if at all possible. My AO is in north east Michoacán is there any place close to there like Morelia or Toluca?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am sure there is 1 at very border crossing, every large city in Mexico, maybe go to their website and look for locations.....suerte







JimJones said:


> Im looking for recommendations on where the immigration offices in Mexico are located. I would assume that there is one in Mexico City but I would rather avoid Mexico City if at all possible. My AO is in north east Michoacán is there any place close to there like Morelia or Toluca?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Morelia:

Av. Camelinas No. 2309
Fracc. Camelinas
Morelia, Michoacán 
Tele: (443) 315 - 84 96
Hours: 0900 - 1300

Here is the office locator from Migración's website if you want to check other states:

Instituto Nacional de Migración

P.S. What does "AO" mean ??


----------

